# Fluval 403 enough flow ?



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

This is my first canister filter and I have a small HOB aquaclear 50/200 too. But I wonder would the Fluval 403 be enough for my tank all by itself ? Also I know this thing is super old, where is the best place to get replacement parts ?


All of this on my heavily planted 75 gallon.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It will be hard to find parts for a 403. They are no longer made, so your best place would be e-bay. I would use the canister and the HOB. You may also want to add a powerhead of some sort for extra circulation of CO2.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Try Aquariums west


----------

